# Witchers Brew



## Andre (26/5/14)

For those of you considering getting some from SubOhmVapor when the juices arrive, some reviews I found on the Internet:

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## johan (26/5/14)

Blackbird & Devil's Cut seems to be up my alley

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BhavZ (26/5/14)

Devil's cut sounds divine


----------



## Tom (26/5/14)

Need to get to SA... I definitely would buy it. Unfortunately the SA offices have not requested me yet 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (26/5/14)

Just dont see that the Edgar Allan Poe remark would be what I am looking for -.-

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (26/5/14)

Tom said:


> Just dont see that the Edgar Allan Poe remark would be what I am looking for -.-
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


You do not like Cognac?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (26/5/14)

ROFL! 

"uniquely cigar-like tobacco and Edgar Allan Poe's cum"

That sounds so pretencious - friggin love it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spiri (26/5/14)

I was fortunate enough to get some Devils Cut from @RevnLucky7 about 2 weeks ago.
Let me tell you ... this stuff is flippen amazing. You would not expect this type of tobacco taste and aroma to come from an electric cigarette, I could not believe it, I felt like I was in a cigar lounge puffing on one of the finest tobaccoes known to man. The only thing missing was the experience of cutting the cigar tip off with that cutting gadged. My first impressions were that of banana leaves, with a tiny hint of sweetness, a very mild and rounded juice. A must try, even those who do not enjoy tobaccoes should give it a go at least once! This is a quality juice through and throug. These are not to be missed, I urge you to put your orders in as these will go FAST!

​
​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (26/5/14)

Matthee said:


> You do not like Cognac?


i do like Cognac.....but it said cum in the description. Do I misread something? 

Gesendet von meinem LIFETAB_E7316 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (26/5/14)

Tom said:


> i do like Cognac.....but it said cum in the description. Do I misread something?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LIFETAB_E7316 mit Tapatalk


No, now that I look at it agree not what I would be looking for either....thought it was some latin reference to his poetry.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan (26/5/14)

Luckily we only vape it and don't have to swallow

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## crack2483 (26/5/14)

Matthee said:


> No, now that I look at it agree not what I would be looking for either....thought it was some latin reference to his poetry.


As in Magna cum louder?  

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## devdev (26/5/14)

I really must behave - this could go right off the rails... 





(duck walking away )

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (26/5/14)

devdev said:


> I really must behave - this could go right off the rails...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... and ended up in my nice Cabernet Frank:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## devdev (26/5/14)

johan said:


> ... and ended up in my nice Cabernet Frank:
> 
> View attachment 5454




Later on......

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## johan (26/5/14)

devdev said:


> Later on......

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## devdev (26/5/14)

Can't find anything duck related to counter that @johan

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## crack2483 (26/5/14)

devdev said:


> Later on......



That should really say: "go home drunk, you duck"

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spyker (26/5/14)

devdev said:


> I really must behave - this could go right off the rails...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*cough* that's a goose....


----------



## Jean (26/5/14)

I have to say I am yet to find a decent cigar replacement. I'll have to try Devil's cut!??


----------



## Hein510 (26/5/14)

Blackbird sounds like something I'd really like

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## RevnLucky7 (26/5/14)

I think I'm going to have to make it so that you can't check out unless Blackbird is in your cart! 
<------ TRUST HIM HE KNOWS!


----------

